# Honda eu2000i ?



## Bob (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi guys new to the forum, have a used but in great shape eu2000i, everything works great except the genny will not come off eco mode


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!

So you mean it always stays at low RPM, and only speeds up as you start to add loads to it? As opposed to speeding up immediately if you turn the Eco switch off?

Have you checked the wiring to the Eco switch, and the switch itself?


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2019)

Checked the switch and the continuity was good, but didn't dig to far into the wiring, and I swapped out the throttle motor ?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

For the benefit of those who may be able to help, can you provide more details? 

What does it do, how are you testing the behavior? 

Do you mean it stays at the higher no-load RPM, ~4300? Rather than dropping to 3000 no-load, in Eco? Do you have a tachometer? 

If you add, say, an 800-1000W load, something in that range, do the RPMs increase? As I recall, the Eco-off RPM (~4300) should be able to support pretty much the rated 1600W, without needing to speed up further. 

Just trying to understand the "back-story" of what you're seeing. Do you have the service manual? I haven't looked in there for Eco troubleshooting, but maybe there's something.


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2019)

Sorry it took so long to get back up, everything seems to work the way it's supposed to except it will not come off of eco mode, it ramps up under different loads, just won't come off when the switch is turned off,I don't have a tach but load ramp seems normal, I have another eu 2000 to reference


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2019)

I bought these used,the guy said he always left it in eco


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

If the switch itself is OK, my next thought would be to trace those wires back to wherever they go, and make sure they're making a good connection. 

It looks like the two wires tie back to 3 terminals/connections on the inverter. A "R/W" (Red & White?) wire gets connected to 2 terminals. I'd make sure there's continuity from the switch to those connections at the inverter. And/or disconnect them from the inverter, and check them all the way through the switch (testing the ends at the inverter). 

Since it holds RPM, and speeds up as you add a load, the throttle motor must be fine. Hopefully it's just that the inverter isn't actually getting the signal to turn Eco mode Off. 

Since you bought 2, just to mention it, if you're connecting them together in parallel, you need to have them both running in the same Eco mode. That''ll force you to turn Eco On for both of them, until you get this sorted out.


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks red, I'll try that, I live south of you on the cape.


----------

